
How Facebook Live Streams to 800k Simultaneous Viewers - infusedalloy
http://highscalability.com/blog/2016/6/27/how-facebook-live-streams-to-800000-simultaneous-viewers.html
======
trungonnews
150 engineers can simultaneously build 10 startups! Not impressed.

------
mgamache
This article says The Facebook is using MPEG-DASH. That's not what was
reported by TFB in December. They suggest it's only RTMP. I've also seen
reports of Flash being required on the desktop.

[http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/columnist/2016/05/09/flas...](http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/columnist/2016/05/09/flash-
makes-one-its-last-stands-facebook-live/84130660/)

[https://code.facebook.com/posts/1653074404941839/under-
the-h...](https://code.facebook.com/posts/1653074404941839/under-the-hood-
broadcasting-live-video-to-millions/)

I suppose things change, but I would really like a discussion of the latency
trade-off. RTMP is low latency. Every other streaming format (except for
WebRTC) is high latency. If people expect a Skype or Facetime type interaction
MPEG-Dash is not going to work.

~~~
trungonnews
Even sporting events are not broadcasted in real time, probably up to a minute
delay, but most people still think they are watching it Live.

~~~
mgamache
right, but if you are using Face-time or Skype the latency need to be < 500ms
to not be annoying

~~~
trungonnews
Agree. But Facebook Live is a one to many broadcast, more similar to a
Sporting event, rather than a one on one conversation.

